# Practice pictures



## Cassie-O

As some of you know, I'm just starting to put photography and watches into the same sentence. I thought it would be best to create this practice topic for users, open to feedback. :king:

A few shots I tried last night. :thumbsup:

































I took this one with the fish eye effect on.


----------



## Biker

They all look okay, I like the last one.


----------



## relaxer7

They're pretty good :thumbsup:

A top tip is get the light in the right place - I usually try and get it behind me when I take a watch pic.


----------



## Cassie-O

Biker said:


> They all look okay, I like the last one.


 The last one reminds me of Jack from Still Game pretending to be the bogus gas man, but in this case a Coca Cola polar bear! :king:


----------



## SBryantgb

Pu the watch and the bear together in several shots... you will be surprised :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan

Good effort! A "light tent" or any kind of diffuser would cut down on the reflections.

I'll let you google "diy light tent".

It might help you out. :wink:


----------



## Chromejob

Great idea, Cassie.

You can minimize reflections of things with an semi-opaque shade, too. I find this gives the crystal a light hazy appearance, so usually use a matte black posterboard with a hole cut in it for the camera lens. But a solid posterboard can also block light, so.... Some trickiness and need for experimentation results.


----------



## Cassie-O

Some more practice lume shots.


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## Cassie-O

A few pictures from last night using different effects. :king:


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## Cassie-O

Some more of last night's photography attempts. I went a bit experimental and put an LED mood light beside the watch to show different colours. Maybe not the best pictures, but I like the colouring. :king:






































This one was placed inside an LED candle, again not the best picture, but I like the effect.


----------



## Cassie-O

As suggested by @SBryantgb , I have put the watches and bear together. :king:


----------



## Cassie-O

Final batch from last night. These are my favourites. :king:




















































Absolutely love this one.


----------



## Cassie-O

Taken some today with my Canon camera, but have to agree with @Roger the Dodger that I ten to get the best pictures with my phone rather than my actual camera. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

themysterybidder said:


> Taken some today with my Canon c :thumbsup: amera, but have to agree with @Roger the Dodger that I ten to get the best pictures with my phone rather than my actual camera. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/43HLrNj.jpg


 Photography is an ever evolving art. I once had all the SLR kit and ridiculously long telephoto and zoom lenses...I looked like a squaddie on a route march with a huge knapsack, flight case and tripod when I went out, plus there was all the hassle and waiting for the films to be developed, only to find that half of them were rubbish. DSLR came and went, then I switched to a Samsung compact which did everything I wanted. It was only when I bought my first smartphone that I realised I didn't need to lug bulky cameras (including so called compacts and bridge cameras) around. My latest Samsung tablet (3 years old now) does everything I want and more, and the built in editing suite is great. I expect that if I bought the latest version I would find an even better built in camera.

Great pics, BTW, Cass. :thumbsup:


----------



## A2orry

Wrist shots are the pain in the as .Movement is the problem holding the phone pointing it at your wrist then pressing the button .I've even tried holding my breath and standing like a statue picture looks spot on then pressing the button makes you move .I would say watch on a stand camera on a tripod is the only way of getting it right.


----------



## martinzx

I think this hobby naturally evolves into photography... I also tried the DSLR route but just did not have the time or inclination to be successful. I have had a few different compacts with good results. I currently used a Canon G9 with a light tent and I am happy with the results. I also have a decent camera on my Samsung S7 edge. Light is the key for good photos IMHO. :thumbsup:



















I have had reasonable success with my S7 edge


----------



## Cassie-O

@A2orry Totally agree I can manage a reasonable wrist shot for WRUW, but anything other than is a no no. I will rig up my tripod soon and try a wrist shot and see if that make any difference. :yes:

@martinzx I never used to bother taking pictures of my watches until recently, even though I've been a member since April 2017. I only read the Watch Discussion forum to begin with then seemed to start reading others. But whenever I saw all the close up watch shots and the lume shots. That's when I thought this is something I would love to try and achieve. It's still great fun even though some of the pictures aren't so good, but that's what it's all about a bit of trial and error. In my case more error than success! :king:


----------



## A2orry

Just trying outside in ma back door .only a matter of time before my wife's taking the piss.


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## Karrusel

Try again...


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## A2orry

Artificial light from my fish tank.


----------



## Cassie-O

A2orry said:


> Just trying outside in ma back door .only a matter of time before my wife's taking the pi55.


 I've spend about half an hour each night for about the past week before I go to my bed trying to take some photos. The lights are on and off. Tablets shining on my watches to see if I can get any decent lume pictures. I've said it before, and I'll say it again, people think WIS are  a bit strange! :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## A2orry

Went for a lume shot.


----------



## Foxdog

I've got to ask why are there random pic's with special effects being put on this thread, I was enjoying seeing Cassies practice pictures and could see improvement along the way and I even understand people with experience giving pointers to help, but then other peoples random pics, whats that all about ?


----------



## Chromejob

A2orry said:


> Just trying outside in ma back door .only a matter of time before my wife's taking the piss.


 Try sizing the images down before posting. Teh forum software seems to be mucking up the high resolution image.


----------



## vinn

Chromejob said:


> Try sizing the images down before posting. Teh forum software seems to be mucking up the high resolution image.


 it may be a matter of "too many pixels " in your images. vin


----------



## WRENCH

Foxdog said:


> whats﻿ ﻿that all about﻿ ?﻿


 Creativity.


----------



## Karrusel

Foxdog said:


> whats that all about ?


 As per the the thread title "Practice Pictures"...perhaps ?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robden

A2orry said:


> Artificial light from my fish tank.
> 
> With:


----------



## Cassie-O

@Foxdog , as @WRENCH and @Karrusel say it is about creativity and practice pics, but also how to "jazz" them up a bit too. :thumbsup:

Here are a few of my "effect" attempts:

Inspired by WRENCH. :yes:










Punk effect


----------



## jsud2002

@Karrusel I noticed you are using an app called photomania I loaded this onto my phone and think it is really good :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker

I think I'll try that photomania too..


----------



## Foxdog

themysterybidder said:


> Here are a few of my "effect" attempts:
> 
> 
> 
> Punk effect


 Nice pics, well done YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O

It seems @Karrusel has started everyone on the Photo Mania bandwagon, so I've hitched on too! :thumbsup:

















@Stan I have taken your info onboard about the light tent and I have ordered one from Amazon, hopefully be with me tomorrow. If I had tried to make one, I have a feeling it would have been quite literally a flop. :yes: Can't wait to get started with it! :king:


----------



## Karrusel

@themysterybidder don't blame me :nono:

It's all our foreign exile correspondent Martin's @martinzx fault...Oh Yes :yes:

:biggrin:


----------



## Stan

themysterybidder said:


> It seems @Karrusel has started everyone on the Photo Mania bandwagon, so I've hitched on too! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stan I have taken your info onboard about the light tent and I have ordered one from Amazon, hopefully be with me tomorrow. If I had tried to make one, I have a feeling it would have been quite literally a flop. :yes: Can't wait to get started with it! :king:


 Well done! Coupled with a single flexible neck light (and some practice) you will find a marked improvement to your watch pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O

Stan said:


> Well done! Coupled with a single flexible neck light (and some practice) you will find a marked improvement to your watch pictures. :thumbsup:


 I've also ordered some watch display stands and a led rotating base. I've got some coloured cardboard to experiment aswell. Really, really looking forward to this! Prepare for this topic to have several pictures tomorrow and the days after that! :king:


----------



## A2orry

Can't wait to see what you end up with. I'l try get some tomorrow.


----------



## Stan

themysterybidder said:


> I've also ordered some watch display stands and a led rotating base. I've got some coloured cardboard to experiment aswell. Really, really looking forward to this! Prepare for this topic to have several pictures tomorrow and the days after that! :king:


 I'm glad you're getting into photography, and getting enjoyment from it.

Don't go for the fancy stuff yet, learn the basics of lighting. Light is the essence of photography. :wink:


----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## Cassie-O

Seagull on top of a lamp post. :king:


----------



## Biker

Are all of these taken on your phone?


----------



## Cassie-O

@Stan Well I managed just to catch Amazon Logistics and my light box has arrived! Looks really good so far, very sturdy. Definitely going to post some pictures here later. :yes:



Biker said:


> Are all of these taken on your phone?


 Not all of them. Some are with an Olympus and some with a Canon camera. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O

Light box set up and experimenting with the two magnetic LED light strips. I've only put in the black background so far, will try the white later. :thumbsup: Started with a gents Seiko 5, as it's bigger so easier to focus until I get used to it. I will try some non-watch shots too later. :king:


----------



## martinzx

themysterybidder said:


> Light box set up and experimenting with the two magnetic LED light strips. I've only put in the black background so far, will try the white later. :thumbsup: Started with a gents Seiko 5, as it's bigger so easier to focus until I get used to it. I will try some non-watch shots too later. :king:


 Great pics well done! Are you shooting in macro or auto? I would try macro and have a play around, you will get more depth of field :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O

martinzx said:


> Are you shooting in macro or auto? I would try macro and have a play around, you will get more depth of field :thumbsup:


 Some of them were in normal, macro and my Olympus camera has a function called super macro so had a play with that too. :thumbsup: I only used my Olympus SZ-31MR for those pictures. I also have a Canon PowerShot SX420 IS which I will have a go with aswell. :king:


----------



## martinzx

themysterybidder said:


> Some of them were in normal, macro and my Olympus camera has a function called super macro so had a play with that too. :thumbsup: I only used my Olympus SZ-31MR for those pictures. I also have a Canon PowerShot SX420﻿ IS which I will have a go with aswell. :king:


 I am not familiar with the Olympus, but I know the Canon is quite good! Try it in manual mode in macro, Looking forward to more pics, well done :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002

This topic has given me a bit of inspiration , my attempt at macro photography, android camera without tripod .










Maybe it is time to dig out the light tent from the depths of the cupboard .


----------



## Cassie-O

jsud2002 said:


> Maybe﻿ it is time to dig out the light tent from the depths of the cupboard ﻿. ﻿


 Definitely! :yes: You know it makes sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O

White background now and an appearance by Otto and Krusty. I think Otto must have had a few shandies before, as he was a right [email protected]@er to stand up! :laughing2dw: BTW, I do apologise for the same watch all the time the now, but it is the easiest to practice on! :thumbsup:
































































































One for earlier I forgot to post.


----------



## A2orry

Just trying one









Ok 2









Your picture are way better than mine and I'm happy with my improvement well I think I'm getting it better.


----------



## Cassie-O

A2orry said:


> Just trying one
> 
> Ok 2
> 
> Your picture are way better than mine and I'm happy with my improvement well I think I'm getting it better.


 Practice makes perfect. :yes:


----------



## RSR934

themysterybidder said:


> @Foxdog , as @WRENCH and @Karrusel say it is about creativity and practice pics, but also how to "jazz" them up a bit too. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here are a few of my "effect" attempts:
> 
> Inspired by WRENCH. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Punk effect


 Both look really good. I prefer the negative pink one out of the two. Keep up the good work.



themysterybidder said:


> I've also ordered some watch display stands and a led rotating base. I've got some coloured cardboard to experiment aswell. Really, really looking forward to this! Prepare for this topic to have several pictures tomorrow and the days after that! :king:


 Hi tmb.

Do you mind if I ask what camera you are using.

Regards, Paul.

Apologies. I should have gone through the whole post before asking questions. I have seen an earlier post with answer to the last question I have just asked.

Paul.


----------



## Cassie-O

RSR934 said:


> Hi tmb.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask what camera you are using.
> 
> Regards, Paul.


 Hi Paul, I'm working between two. An Olympus SZ-31MR and a Canon PowerShot SX420 IS. A few are taking with my phone, but the majority are with the above cameras. The Olympus has a few fun features for example, the effects, but the Canon is for more serious photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob

themysterybidder said:


> Light box set up and experimenting with the two magnetic LED light strips. I've only put in the black background so far, will try the white later. :thumbsup: Started with a gents Seiko 5, as it's bigger so easier to focus until I get used to it. I will try some non-watch shots too later. :king:


 OUTSTANDING. :clap: :yahoo: Those are breathtaking. NOW ... you need to find a clean lens cleaning cloth or similar lint-free to wipe the watch of those pesky bits of dust. Or ... invest in Photoshop or Photoshop Express, which has a "spot healing" tool which is superb for removing tiny specks. (The Rubber Stamp one can come in handy too. A little use of the Gaussian Blur tool can make difficult ones less noticeable when you can't find some similar area to clone from.)


----------



## Cassie-O

Chromejob said:


> OUTSTANDING. :clap: :yahoo: Those are breathtaking. NOW ... you need to find a clean lens cleaning cloth or similar lint-free to wipe the watch of those pesky bits of dust. Or ... invest in Photoshop or Photoshop Express, which has a "spot healing" tool which is superb for removing tiny specks. (The Rubber Stamp one can come in handy too. A little use of the Gaussian Blur tool can make difficult ones less noticeable when you can't find some similar area to clone from.)


 In all honesty I'm having a ball with the light box. :yes: The two LED strips have 10 different dimming settings so if it's too bright I can dim it down. They also don't have a set position I can move them and hold them on my magnets. So glad @Stan mentioned about a light box. :notworthy: Thanks to everyone so far who has given me pointers about light and camera settings. I really do like the pictures I've taken today and I can see a real difference from the previous ones. I think I will retake photos of all of my watches collection. It will be a long haul, but fun in the process! :yes: :king:


----------



## Chromejob

Like the watch hobby itself, Cass, it just gets deeper and more fun and challenging. If you take the photos into a photo app, feel free to open a topic for us to give you some tips. (Who can help will depend upon the program that you use.)

P.S. Thanks, Stan. Yes it's a light tent. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan

Cassie, it's a light tent, not a light box, they are two completely different bits of equipment. :wink: (I do nit pick, but I had to, to make sure I sold the right kit to my customers :yes: ).

Your most recent pictures are a way better than the previous ones, keep playing with the position of your lighting, experiment at your leisure. :biggrin: An eighteen percent grey background will help with cameras that don't have the ability to measure colour balance (quick tip, a bit of grey cloth might work well  ).

The great think about digital photography is that you can keep your bad shots private (and not waste expensive film and developing). :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cassie-O

Stan said:


> Cassie﻿﻿, it's a light tent, not a light box, they are two completely diff﻿erent bits of ﻿equip﻿me﻿n﻿t﻿


 Thank you. I will try and remember! I always prefer to be corrected if I'm saying/doing something wrong.  :king:


----------



## Stan

themysterybidder said:


> Thank you. I will try and remember! :thumbsup: :king:


 You're doing fine mate. :yes:

Look at your framing, the item in the photo should be completely visible, with some space around it.

Look up the "rule of thirds". Take it on board and adapt it to how it works for you. But promise me, you will never "crop" your subject. :wink:

I truly hate pointless "close ups" and "crops".

Sorry old lass, just ranting again.  :biggrin:


----------



## Cassie-O

Chromejob said:


> P.S. Thanks, Stan. Yes it's a light tent.


 I must admit he did tell me a few days ago it was a light tent! It was my error! :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel

Having a dabble with the 'puter today, but still feeling a touch soporific today...

LOOPING 8 day travel carriage clock.

Cal: JLC 15 jewel, S/S case, enamelled celestial dial.

Original untouched...










Mucked about with trickery...





































:biggrin:


----------



## Cassie-O

@Karrusel I love the second picture! Great effects! :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb

Some old ones


----------



## Cassie-O

@SBryantgb Wow, great pictures. My favourite one definitely with the ice block. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Karrusel said:


> :biggrin:


 Without question the best photo of the thread so far :thumbs_up:


----------



## Chromejob

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Without question the best photo of the thread so far :thumbs_up:


 But there's no cheese in the pic. (re: Cats, or cheese?)


----------



## Cassie-O

Chromejob said:


> But there's no cheese in the pic. (re: Cats, or cheese?)


 It's waiting for cheese o'clock. :thumbsup:

Some more practice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O

Groundskeeper Wullie - "Get this thing aff ma grass!"










This one happened by chance, I must have hit the light tent and Wullie fell over with his fist on the dial! Must admit I was a bit worried to look, as he went down with quite a thump!


----------



## SBryantgb

themysterybidder said:


> White background now and an appearance by Otto and Krusty. I think Otto must have had a few shandies before, as he was a right [email protected]@er to stand up! :laughing2dw: BTW, I do apologise for the same watch all the time the now, but it is the easiest to practice on! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for earlier I forgot to post.


 I take it that @Roy was unavailable for this shoot


----------



## Cassie-O

SBryantgb said:


> I take it that @Roy was unavailable for this shoot


 He did turn up a bit late. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob

Okay folks, when you reply to someone's post, try not to *Quote All The Pics :swoon: * ... delete some except what you're commenting on, or don't use the Quote button to reply. It's annoying (where's that thread) to scroll past screens and screens and screens of pics we just looked at. :thumbdown:



themysterybidder said:


>


 These were NICELY done. Dim view of the dial in low light; Seiko "5" badge in ultracrisp focus. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Biker

themysterybidder said:


>


 I particularly like this one...


----------



## Chromejob

Yeah, that one. Cass you might want to charge up the lume with a torch (or better, taking the watch outside into daylight or a moment), then let the watch sit for five or ten minutes. You might notice that in subdued light, the lume of a watch doesn't so much GLOW in all caps,but the glowy parts of the watch are easier to see ... it's because the lume is assisting low ambient light to make those parts a bit more visible. If the lume has died down a bit, you might not see it with some lighting on the subject, but the camera will record that those components are just a bit more exposed, due to the lume augmenting available light with a wee bit of light of their own. This can be a more subtle effect than if the lume is "just out of the oven."










You can barely see it in this Orient. It was taken underneath a table, low light. The lume dots for the hour markers are glowing just a bit.


----------



## Cassie-O

Some more practice pictures, just experimenting with the LED lights. :thumbsup:

I just couldn't get the lights right for this watch, so I took some non watch items to practice with instead. In a few days I will try with this one again. :king:

































































































The wonderful Taz :taz:


----------



## Cassie-O

Some more practice pictures. :king:

IIt was obvious I was going to use my two new pictures of Del as a practice background! That's one way to get better pictures, keep practising with Del! :yes:

Del looking at Bedtime Bear. :laughing2dw:










DDel with a Care Bear on his shoulder. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

themysterybidder said:


> Some more practice pictures. :king:
> 
> IIt was obvious I was going to use my two new pictures of Del as a practice background! That's one way to get better pictures, keep practising with Del! :yes:
> 
> Del looking at Bedtime Bear. :laughing2dw:
> 
> 
> 
> DDel with a Care Bear on his shoulder. :thumbsup:


 Aaaagh...my eyes...my eyes...those tiger print budgie smugglers....mummy, make the scary picture go away.....


----------



## Cassie-O

Roger the Dodger said:


> those﻿ tiger print budgie smugglers..﻿


 I know, it would have been better without them. :naughty: :tongue:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

themysterybidder said:


> I know, it would have been better without them. :naughty: :tongue:












:laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O

Chromejob said:


> Or ...﻿ invest in Photoshop or Photoshop Express,﻿﻿ ﻿whi﻿ch ha﻿s a﻿ "spot healing" tool which is superb for removing tin﻿y﻿ spe﻿c﻿﻿﻿k﻿s.﻿﻿﻿﻿


 I've ordered Adobe Photoshop Elements 8 due to arrive tomorrow. :clap: Think I'll start another topic for Photoshop pictures when I receive it. :king:


----------



## Chromejob

Roger the Dodger said:


> Aaaagh...my eyes...my eyes...those tiger print budgie smugglers....mummy, make the scary picture go away.....


 Tiger? Looks more like cheetah to me; maybe leopard. Not that I'm really looking hard.  Cass can decide.



themysterybidder said:


> I've ordered Adobe Photoshop Elements 8 due to arrive tomorrow. :clap: Think I'll start another topic for Photoshop pictures when I receive it. :king:


 Bravo, dear. I have no idea of the user interface and tools they include now, but if it's similar to classic Photoshop, I could post some tips. It's meant for consumers (red eye removal, help correct one person blurring in one pic), but usually has some of the neat tools for photo adjustment (spot healing, blurring, unsharp mask, exposure control). Used to be called "75% of Photoshop for $75."

I used to post some pics in old threads (you might find them) where I illustrated how to do something. Look in Photography for "Photoshop." Your best, first steps will be doing any tutorials they include on the disc yes: I know, homework) to familiarize self with what tool for what job (classic Photoshop usually has three ways to any single action on a photo). Your local lending library might have some "quick start" or "made easy" books recent versions of PE 7, 8 (even books for older versions will help).

Another member used to be a skilled Photoshop user ... James in Canada? umm :sadwalk: can't remember ... I know @rolexgirl was learning it in art school for a time. Wonder if she remembers any tricks I taught her. 

A little fun history. Photoshop was started by a guy at Industrial Light & Magic (George Lucas' firm for visual FX) with his brother, he needed something for editing bitmap graphics with. It grew to become Photoshop in the 80s, 90s. That guy at ILM is one of the story authors of Rogue One A Star Wars Story.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Chromejob said:


> I know @rolexgirl was learning it in art school for a time. Wonder if she remembers any tricks I taught her.


 If 'that' picture was anything to go by, I think you succeeded. What was your curriculum?....'Watches and the Ladygarden'....? :naughty: :laughing2dw: :laugh:


----------



## Chromejob

Roger the Dodger said:


> If 'that' picture was anything to go by, I think you succeeded. What was your curriculum?....'Watches and the Ladygarden'....? :naughty: :laughing2dw: :laugh:


 Um. I believe the Yachtmaster voyages was a year or two earlier. :blush: I would have certainly recommended the blur tool, maybe exposure adjustment using the Curves palette. :wicked:


----------



## Chromejob

You might wonder how i took this pic...










http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/120446-new-watch-stands-a-small-manageable-fetish/&do=embed

Rather simple. I turned off all the lights in the room so there'd be no reflections on the crystal. Use a 90 degree "personal flood" LED torch to illuminate the watch and stand on its lowest powered setting. Then, to get some contrast light on the watch head, held a double AA tactical torch with semi-opaque "diffuser" on it to cast a soft glow, again at a lower power. Then set the iPad Mini timer, and took a few pics with the tactical in different positions (sometimes highlighting the bezel, sometimes highlighting the case and lugs).










(For this illustration, overhead lights were on, and the tactical torch is lower than it was when I took the pic.)


----------



## Biker

^^ I have a decanter like that beside my bed!


----------



## Cassie-O

Some more practice pictures. :yes:


----------



## Chromejob

Those deeply embedded LCD readouts can be a,... well, rhymes with glitch.


----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## Cassie-O

Some more practice pictures. Still getting used to Adobe, been learning some fun edits. I must focus more on things like the tools to remove bits of dust.  No matter how much a wipe with a microfibre cloth they keep coming back! :king:










































Buckle is a bit scratched, but does its job so that's the main thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## Cassie-O

The butterfly was quick difficult to focus on as it kept moving!


----------



## Chromejob

Yeah, sometimes you have to find something at the same distance as the object to get the focus right. E.g. a blade of grass right next to the butterfly. :thumbs_up:

Somehow I missed your Royal London pics earlier. Great stuff, your work is coming along!! :clap:


----------



## Cassie-O

Can anyone help me with an issue I'm having, when I attempt to take pictures of certain watches I can see the reflection of the camera on the watch face, if that makes sense. I have tried putting the watch in various different positions in the light tent and also moving the led strips with different light settings. I have also tried them on and off. Is it something that can be improved or is it do to with the actual watch, for instance what the glass is made out of? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Cassie. :king:


----------



## Cassie-O

OK, earlier I decided to try some different shots with watches and water. Not the best, but I like to experiment. :thumbsup: :king:


----------



## gimli

While on the subject I have a question for those that are more experienced with photography equipment.

Could I use something like this for watch photography ? (macro and normal)

My worry is that the light reflection will show up on watches that are shiny/glossy (such as stainless steel, gold, gold plated) when I'm taking a photo. What if I used a polarizing filter ?

PS: The box that I'm interested in is not this one but one with 2 lights (one front, one back).

There's also another with one light in the front and 2 smaller ones on the side but not sure about that one...


----------



## Cassie-O

@gimli If you have a look back in the thread at my Seiko pictures with the black and white backgrounds they were taken inside a light tent similar to that one you posted. Mine has got two LED strips with it with magnets so that's handy as I can move them to where I need them. Sometimes I can spend ages trying to adjust the light dimming setting to get perfect light. But when I do, I get some great pictures. :king:

Also, mine has got a circular hole at the top held in place with velcro to take over head shots.


----------



## gimli

themysterybidder said:


> @gimli If you have a look back in the thread at my Seiko pictures with the black and white backgrounds they were taken inside a light tent similar to that one you posted. Mine has got two LED strips with it with magnets so that's handy as I can move them to where I need them. Sometimes I can spend ages trying to adjust the light dimming setting to get perfect light. But when I do, I get some great pictures. :king:
> 
> Also, mine has got a circular hole at the top held in place with velcro to take over head shots.


 I know that there are some with magnets and you can reposition the lights. Those are nice but, can you also adjust the light ? I might need one that lets me adjust the light power.


----------



## Cassie-O

gimli said:


> I know that there are some with magnets and you can reposition the lights. Those are nice but, can you also adjust the light ? I might need one that lets me adjust the light power.


 The one I have has ten light settings.

A link to the one I have.

Zecti-Portable-Dimmable-Adjustable on Amazon, the one I have. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob

themysterybidder said:


> Can anyone help me with an issue I'm having, when I attempt to take pictures of certain watches I can see the reflection of the camera on the watch face, if that makes sense. I have tried putting the watch in various different positions in the light tent and also moving the led strips with different light settings. I have also tried them on and off. Is it something that can be improved or is it do to with the actual watch, for instance what the glass is made out of? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Cassie. :king:


 I think I mentioned before that you can make a shade or mask with a little hole in it, and let the camera peer through the hole. Use black posterboard, or an opaque screen. Look through my past (recent) posts about this kind of setup. Here's one with an opaque screen that lets light through.










Oh, one way to cut the hole is with a compass cutter, a tool for cutting circular holes. For thicker materials, I use a surgical prep blade or X-acto knife, making a series of short cuts to make the gross opening then smaller cuts to refine it. Takes time and patience but pays off.


----------



## Cassie-O

@Chromejob You are correct you did on page 1, I guess I must have been too eager back then just to snap pictures without bothering about reflections!  Since I've been really "getting into it", it has made me so much more aware of lighting and shadowing. I strive for a good picture now, not just a quick snap! Should about A4 size be big enough? Thanks. :king:


----------



## Chromejob

themysterybidder said:


> @Chromejob You are correct you did on page 1, I guess I must have been too eager back then just to snap pictures without bothering about reflections!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I've been really "getting into it", it has made me so much more aware of lighting and shadowing. I strive for a good picture now, not just a quick snap! Should about A4 size be big enough? Thanks.


Bigger, if the crystal is domed. I have a poster sized black matte posterboard, and it's tricky photographing my Mk IIs.


----------



## Cassie-O

Finally, managed to get some time today, so I have starting photographing my collection again. I will really need to get to grips with Adobe Photoshop!

Here are the latest pictures:




































































































Thanks for looking! :king:


----------



## JoT

@themysterybidder Well done, very good result!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Great pics, Cass...I'll be coming to you for tips at this rate... :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875

Super pictures there Cass, well done thanks for sharing.


----------

